# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  El Estado recupera un salto de agua cedido hace 75 años

## Varanya

*El Estado recupera un salto de agua cedido hace 75 años*

_La reversión de la planta, construida en 1929, abre la vía para recobrar concesiones casi centenarias otorgadas a las eléctricas

Puede aportar 3,5 millones en beneficios al año_




> Parecía que el momento no iba a llegar. Que la recuperación por el Estado de las concesiones casi centenarias otorgadas a las eléctricas para explotar los ríos era una quimera. Pero ha ocurrido. El pasado 30 de julio, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, asumió la gestión y los beneficios del salto de El Pueyo, en el río Caldarés, en Panticosa (Huesca). La central fue construida en 1929 y desde entonces ha generado un fabuloso negocio para las eléctricas que lo han explotado (la última, Endesa). Hay cientos de concesiones hidroeléctricas que van a cumplir los 75 años ampliables próximamente.
> 
> En la era de la privatización, el presidente de la CHE, Xavier de Pedro, del Partido Aragonés (PAR), defiende que la gestión sea pública. Hace casi 100 años comenzaron a hacerse grandes inversiones en presas cuyos beneficios ahora deben revertir a la sociedad. Esta es la primera de España, pero en la cuenca del Ebro a partir de ahora van a caer concesiones en cascada en los próximos 20 o 30 años que van a volver al Estado. La próxima, el salto de La Afortunada Cinqueta, en un afluente del río Cinca, que gestiona Acciona, según De Pedro.
> 
> El negocio es formidable. El sistema de formación de precios de la electricidad hace que cada kilovatio producido por esta central construida en 1929 y cuyo combustible el agua es gratis lo cobre al mismo precio que el de una central de gas recién construida.
> 
> Octavio Escartín trabajó como mecánico en esa central y otras de la zona entre 1969 y 1999. El túnel por el que baja el agua lo construyeron obreros a mano, con puntero y maza, cuenta. En este caso no hay ni presa, y la central toma el agua de un lago, que por un túnel va a las turbinas. Eso hace que la producción sea casi constante y no dependa de los desembalses. Aunque tiene pérdidas en el túnel, es muy rentable. Es como una hucha, porque en condiciones normales turbina las 24 horas y tiene solo un pequeño gasto en mantenimiento.
> 
> La CHE ha contratado una empresa para que opere la central, que lleva un mes parada. El dinero se debe destinar a la restitución económica y social de los territorios, la restauración ambiental, la modernización de regadíos y las necesidades energéticas del organismo. La central produce unos 57 millones de kilovatios hora, el equivalente al consumo de 15.000 hogares. Pese a su pequeña potencia, la CHE estima que sus beneficios anuales rondan los 3,5 millones de euros, aunque ahora bajarán con la reforma energética. La concesión, de 2.500 litros por segundo, cumplió los 75 años en 2004, pero ha sido ahora cuando la CHE ha tramitado la caducidad. Mientras, Endesa, que no ha querido dar su versión, la ha seguido explotando.
> ...

----------

